# Gurgling noise from heater.



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

I figure I'd post something.

On the 2.5's if you have a gurdling sound in the heater box it could be a blown head gasket.

I've seen several in our shop over the past couple of weeks.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks for the info! :thumbup:


----------



## Spddracer (Jan 31, 2003)

*Wow really*

I thought it was from ahving air in the cooling system.... Ther are bulletins for this gurgle sound. I have yet to see any blown headgaskets on a 2.5


----------

